# Customer delivery instructions



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Reasonable? They seem to be increasing.

(By the way, his house was about 15 years old and the driveway had more oil stains than the local Jiffy Lube. The grass was nice though).


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I'm confused because it sounds like he's saying and walked in the grass like telling you to


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> I'm confused because it sounds like he's saying and walked in the grass like telling you to


Even though I'm quite sure he meant to avoid both the driveway and grass, I should have just walked on the grass and told him I was just following instructions. Odd that the driveway was a mess, but the grass was nice.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

Maybe he’s trying to tell you to avoid the driveway due to his oil drips which you’ll then get on your floor mats.


----------



## Tank_Driver (Sep 30, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> Maybe he's trying to tell you to avoid the driveway due to his oil drips which you'll then get on your floor mats.


That is quite possible (although he did seem more like the stay-off-my-lawn types), and would be a welcome change if true.


----------



## Sodium101 (May 23, 2018)

I was doing an order pickup during the lunch hour a few weeks back at a sports bar. A guy was placing a thin cookie sheet under the rear of his old VW bug to catch oil drips before entering the bar. Guess it became a routine.


----------



## Bob Reynolds (Dec 20, 2014)

I don't care what this dude said. I'm parking on the driveway. That's what driveways are for.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Sodium101 said:


> I was doing an order pickup during the lunch hour a few weeks back at a sports bar. A guy was placing a thin cookie sheet under the rear of his old VW bug to catch oil drips before entering the bar. Guess it became a routine.


Because a VW will always mark its spot wherever it goes.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Meh. I'd adhere to this particular instruction. But the "get me this. Bring me that" instructions get ignored on DD most times.


----------



## aeiou_- (Jul 5, 2015)

Tank_Driver said:


> Reasonable? They seem to be increasing.
> 
> (By the way, his house was about 15 years old and the driveway had more oil stains than the local Jiffy Lube. The grass was nice though).
> 
> View attachment 242549


DUDE.. I think I delivered to this address. Same gate key key code. But they were more like condos or older nicer apartments. Redlands/Loma Linda area?

I think he was asking you to stay off his driveway and to walk on his grass instead. Probably those pseudo naturey types. You should have parked in his grass and walked on his driveway to solve the oil dripping and walking on grass dilemmas in one fell swoop. Trust me, my intuition is pretty developed when it comes to this kind of thing.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

Driveways are invitation only for me. I see it as disrespectful to use them for a delivery. Turn your wheels and leave marks. Get in a hurry and don't notice a pet, child, driveway light or other obstacles. Plus a higher risk of incident entering the street. So much easier to park at the curb, 4 ways on, remove key, confirm the name to greet the customer, pocket keys and phone and walk to the door. Only thing better is turning the corner to see the customer curbside with a $5 or above in hand.


----------



## SubTeacher (Jun 15, 2018)

Night time large apartment complex drop offs are the worse.


----------



## Coolrider101nk (Jun 21, 2016)

SubTeacher said:


> Night time large apartment complex drop offs are the worse.


With Postmates I will ask for directions within the complex, start the timer when close enough to activate it, and put an honest effort until the time is up. After a couple times not getting their food they learn to give delivery instructions .

The days of spending 20 minutes searching on foot while my next order is waiting ended long ago. The customer is gonna be unhappy anyway, I'm gonna have to bite my tongue and hope my body language doesn't show. Might as well leave.


----------

